# Best Hair Relaxer?



## PolyphonicLove (Jun 24, 2007)

this is mostly directed to the ladies that chemically relax their hair at home, like me, haha.

Ive used pretty much every perm under the sun:

Pink,
African Pride [which I used today],
Dark 'n Lovely,

and some I'd never even heard of.

my favourite so far, though, is Dr. Mircale - that stuff'll knock you out, haha. this relaxer made my hair straighter than it had ever been - a rarity with home relaxers! but its expensive, so I cant always use it.

Im still looking for something even better, because if I use one brand of relaxer each month, my hair gets used to it. most perms dont even take on my hair anymore because Ive used them so much.

with that said,

whats the best relaxer you've used, and would you advise others to use it? :]


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Jun 24, 2007)

I have long coarse hair. I love profective perms. They come in a pack w/ 2 touchups and u only have to bass ur scalp w/ some oil sheen and the neutralizer is great. They also come in color refreshers that add nice highlights while neutralizing. Besides that dr miracles is the best home perm. May I recommend if you do home perms go to sallys and buy the brush that ppl use in salons- the little one that u can part with and put product on with. I hate the popsicle sticks and ur arms don't get tired.


----------



## TRUEFASHIONISTA (Jun 24, 2007)

Have you ever tried Phytospecific? I have heard nothing but wonderful things about it. All the women that I have seen use it have taked about how amazing their hair felt afterwards. Straight yet strong. Light yet volumous. I really enjoy their products on both lines of Phyto and Phytospecific. 

Now I must prepare you for the price; $60! That immediately turns some people away but to me quality outweighs price anyday. But that is just me. 

It is sold in _some_ Sephora stores and online. They are also sold in professional beauty supply stores. 

www.phytospecific.com

www.longhaircareforum.com

On the second website; you can do a search and view some of the ladies views and experiences with phyto.

HTH!


----------



## MiCHiE (Jun 24, 2007)

Wow. I've been using the same relaxer for years....Bronner Bros. Nu Expressions. How can your hair get used to it if you're only using it on new growth? It's virgin hair. Most common mistakes are wrong strength and over-processing, so be careful.


----------



## lipshock (Jun 24, 2007)

The best hands down relaxers, in the higher priced range and higher end, are made by the Phyto hair line.  Seriously, they are great!  No chemical burns, gentle yet very effective!

Another great brand I swear by if Mizani.  I love their hair relaxers and the rest of their product line.  Great stuff!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





They're both a little expensive for some budgets but I can't use anything else on my hair.  Everything just damages, destroys, and basically shreds it.


----------



## aziajs (Jun 24, 2007)

I haven't heard of Dr. Miracle but I have heard of phytospecific and was tempted to try it but at $60 I can go get it done at the shop.  When I relax my hair at home I like to use Vitale.  Some Sally's have the home kit, which is what I use.  There are two applications for $20.  Man, I love that relaxer.  My hair is always straight, soft and shiny.  I never feel as though it's overprocessed or that my hair has been stripped.  I have to say that I have fine hair and it's not really "coarse", I say nappy, but whatever.  It's kinda curly so my hair isn't _as_ hard to process but I still need a good relaxer.  I also agree that getting the brush helps ALOT.  It saves time and energy.  I also have a mixing bowl which I like to use.


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jun 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_How can your hair get used to it if you're only using it on new growth? It's virgin hair. Most common mistakes are wrong strength and over-processing, so be careful._

 
in Junior High, the only relaxer I used was Pink. I perm my hair once a month [my hair is that bad], and by the fourth, after perming, there wasnt a difference in my hair at all. 

I use Super strength relaxers now, and I wouldnt mind shelling out a few more dollars for a relaxer, but my teenage pockets cant handle anything worth 60 atm - Im def willing, though!

my hair is just fine if I take care of it, but it gets nappy really fast if I dont wrap it every night - and I really dont have the right products to take care of it, but as a broke lil kid, Im damn sure tryin my best!

my hair is also extremely dry, and I have some brittle ends, so Im considering having my hair cut soon.

and to care for my hair between relaxers, Im considering investing in kerastase - have any of you ladies tried their products specifically for dry, brittle hair?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_The best hands down relaxers, in the higher priced range and higher end, are made by the Phyto hair line. Seriously, they are great! No chemical burns, gentle yet very effective!

Another great brand I swear by if Mizani. I love their hair relaxers and the rest of their product line. Great stuff!_

 
everyone seems to love the Phyto! ^.^
where could I find the Mizani?


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Jun 25, 2007)

I haven't had a perm in 2 years, but when I did have one I used Mizani and loooooved it. I have extremely coarse hair and it was the only perm that kept it straight for at least 3 weeks.


----------



## aziajs (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm not sure you're going to like Mizani.  If I am not mistaken, Lipshock mentioned (in another thread) that she has straight hair naturally.  I have tried Mizani 4 or 5 times and it didn't get my hair straight.  I was so disappointed.  I thought perhaps it was the stylist so I switched.  Then I switched again.  It wasn't the stylist, it was the product.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jun 25, 2007)

If you don't mind me asking, polyphonic.....is your hair really coarse enough for a super relaxer? A lot of us make the common mistake of using 'coarse' because it's believed to give us better results, but it can be too strong for normal or fine hair, and cause breakage or damage. As a cosmo, I can tell you I see more damaged hair from overprocessing than anything else. 

As for products, I personally like Keracare. I use their Hydrating, Detangling Shampoo and Leave-In Conditioner.


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jun 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_When I relax my hair at home I like to use Vitale.  Some Sally's have the home kit, which is what I use.  There are two applications for $20.  Man, I love that relaxer.  My hair is always straight, soft and shiny.  I never feel as though it's overprocessed or that my hair has been stripped.  I have to say that I have fine hair and it's not really "coarse", I say nappy, but whatever.  It's kinda curly so my hair isn't as hard to process but I still need a good relaxer.  I also agree that getting the brush helps ALOT.  It saves time and energy.  I also have a mixing bowl which I like to use._

 
my hair really isnt curly, more thick, but how long did the results last? :]

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_If you don't mind me asking, polyphonic.....is your hair really coarse enough for a super relaxer? A lot of us make the common mistake of using 'coarse' because it's believed to give us better results, but it can be too strong for normal or fine hair, and cause breakage or damage. As a cosmo, I can tell you I see more damaged hair from overprocessing than anything else. 
As for products, I personally like Keracare. I use their Hydrating, Detangling Shampoo and Leave-In Conditioner._

 
I've always considered it to be - regular relaxers never did anything for me, because I have really, really thick hair [at salons and stuff, people hated to do my hair because it was so thick...kind of depressing] - once mum bumped it up to super, I got some results. mum and I tried every regular strength perm we could, but nothing ever worked.


----------



## lipshock (Jun 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I'm not sure you're going to like Mizani.  If I am not mistaken, Lipshock mentioned (in another thread) that she has straight hair naturally.  I have tried Mizani 4 or 5 times and it didn't get my hair straight.  I was so disappointed.  I thought perhaps it was the stylist so I switched.  Then I switched again.  It wasn't the stylist, it was the product._

 

I definitely do have naturally straight hair with only a slight (and I do mean slight) wave, and that is only apparent when it's wet.  But yeah, maybe that's why I get great results from pretty much every relaxer I've tried.  But I can't use the super cheap stuff on my hair anymore since I've noticed a tremendous change when I started using the more high end hair products.  But seriously, if it ain't broke don't fix it.

Mizani keeps my hair super straight for like a month and half, even the roots. . and then I just wrap my hair and tie with a silk scarf so when the new growth comes in, it isn't as noticable as it usually is.

To be honest, I don't really do much to my hair at all besides relax, shampoo/deep condition every week, get a trim, and flat iron once a week.


----------



## aziajs (Jun 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PolyphonicLove* 

 
_my hair really isnt curly, more thick, but how long did the results last? :]_

 
I relax my hair every 5-6 weeks.  That's the magic number for me.


----------



## 2prettie (Jun 26, 2007)

Profectiv happens to be my favorite. I not only use their relaxers ut the entire line. I'm in  love with this stuff. Actually, I just used the color refresh relaxer yesterday and I am definitely loving the results.


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jun 27, 2007)

thankies everyone - I think I know what I'll try now! :]


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jun 27, 2007)

Hawaiian Silky.
Gets your hair bone straight and it's really soft.


----------



## Cupcake (Jul 9, 2007)

OMG I am so happy I found this thread,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I will def. be trying phyto relaxer and thier products


----------



## Larkin (Jul 15, 2007)

Lemme add my 2 cents. I absolutely swear by* Organic Root Stimulator*. I've been using it for the past two years. Everyone I've recommended it to, have become faithful users as well. 

I use their:
relaxer
shampoo
oil sheen
Replenishing Pak conditioner
wrap lotion

You probrably won't be disappointed if you try.


----------



## cocobElle (Jul 20, 2007)

Damn, you relax your hair once a month? The relaxers that are good for my hair are, Capirelax and Affirm. Both very good brands.


----------



## ohsoshy (Jul 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Larkin* 

 
_Lemme add my 2 cents. I absolutely swear by* Organic Root Stimulator*. I've been using it for the past two years. Everyone I've recommended it to, have become faithful users as well. 

I use their:
relaxer
shampoo
oil sheen
Replenishing Pak conditioner
wrap lotion

You probrably won't be disappointed if you try._

 
I like both their lye and no lye relaxers.


----------



## PMBG83 (Jul 22, 2007)

Well I believe my stylists uses something by the name of Illusions(Ill get back to ya on it) but yeah I usually just go get mine done b/c me and mom simply can not do it. Theres way too much of it. And no good place to all that needs to be dont to it. If you can go get it done that be best then if not just try not to go with the strongest one out there just b/c you may in fact have the coarsest of hair. B/c alot of stylist figured that since my hair was coarse and long that theyd hit it with a super relaxer! Bad idea since I have a SENSITIVE scalp. So if you can or havent yet just try to ask a professionl what level each of your hair sections are(Crown area nape of neck area and front and sides of the hairline)! good luck my darlin'


----------



## aziajs (Aug 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smith130* 

 
_Besides that dr miracles is the best home perm....May I recommend if you do home perms go to sallys and buy the brush that ppl use in salons - the little one that u can part with and put product on with._

 
I tried Dr. Miracles a few days ago.  I was really impressed.  This is the straighest my hair has ever been.  Usually when I do it I seem to miss a spot or something and it's wavy near the crown.  Anyway, I really liked the relaxer.  It was creamier and less offensive-smelling than other relaxers.  I would try it again.

Oh....you are right about the brush.  I discovered a few years ago that the best way to apply the relaxer is with a nylon brush.  It also helps to get one of the rattail combs with the metal tail.  It helps in parting the hair.  I just discovered that when I used it a few days ago.


----------



## na_pink (Jul 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Larkin* 

 
_Lemme add my 2 cents. I absolutely swear by* Organic Root Stimulator*. I've been using it for the past two years. Everyone I've recommended it to, have become faithful users as well. 

I use their:
relaxer
shampoo
oil sheen
Replenishing Pak conditioner
wrap lotion

You probrably won't be disappointed if you try._

 
very old post ... but I agree this relaxer is pretty good. I did my friend's hair the other day and it came out WOW. If i didnt have like 2 years supply of Silk Elements I would have bought ORS for my next relaxer


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jul 20, 2008)

Okay, let me say this first, before I go on.
I will take this chance to state how I really don't even like relaxers at all, but this isn't really the time or place to get too high up on a soapbox about it, but I just wanted to put that at there, LOL.  I feel like, if you're gonna do it, handle your hair in the gentlest way possible. Having nappy or non- straght hair doesn't mean that its something to beat down and make it cry for help, LOL.
*steps gently down from the soapbox I didn't intend to get on*

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I have to say that I have fine hair and it's not really "coarse", I say nappy, but whatever._

 
 Not picking on you Azia, but I wanted to point something out/piggyback on what Michie said down there, just for future reference for others or whomever missed/might miss it.


If your hair is fine, it's not coarse. This is a common mistake that people make, and one of many reasons why women who relax end up with damaged hair.  Coarse is more of a description of hair *condition*, as opposed to  a description of  *texture and curl pattern*, which is what nappy is; and I see how it is easy to confuse the two. My hair is also very fine (very thin and soft strands, very porous) but very nappy ( extremely tight corkscrew girls, varying in diameter from pen springs to pencil size) and THICK ( dense and plentiful all over my head).  When my mother relaxed my hair, she made the mistake of confusing the two, so you know she always ended up using SUPER strength as opposed to MILD. No matter what brand she used,  went, I ALWAYS ended up with an unsatisfactory result ( over processed hair) because the relaxer was too strong. I was too young to satisfactorily protest and after I was out on my own, I stopped relaxing my hair not too long afterwards, but there was a distinct difference in the results I achieved with the correct  relaxer formula and application processing time, and this was across several brands. Now, my daughter on the other hand, have VERY COARSE ( and not porous at all) hair ( like her dad, but his is loosely curled, and like her grandmother, whose hair was bone straight- see the distinction I'm making?) but it is nappy in the crown of her head,and thick like mine, all over. I refuse to put a relaxer in her hair, but her blowouts are dreamy, she should be in a Pantene commercial, LOL. It's because of the coarseness in her hair that it is resistant to chemical alteration and hard to curl, once it's straight.


I say all that to say, just be GENTLE with your hair, ladies, regardless of the condition and texture, and careful even with the styles/styling methods before you mess around looking  like a buttahead or forced to a hairline like Susan L. Taylor's( If you don't know her, Google her, baby!).


----------



## GLAMORandGORE (Aug 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TRUEFASHIONISTA* 

 
_Have you ever tried Phytospecific? I have heard nothing but wonderful things about it. All the women that I have seen use it have taked about how amazing their hair felt afterwards. Straight yet strong. Light yet volumous. I really enjoy their products on both lines of Phyto and Phytospecific. 

Now I must prepare you for the price; $60! That immediately turns some people away but to me quality outweighs price anyday. But that is just me. 

It is sold in some Sephora stores and online. They are also sold in professional beauty supply stores. 

P H Y T O S P E C I F I C

Long Hair Care Forums

On the second website; you can do a search and view some of the ladies views and experiences with phyto.

HTH!_

 


i work at a high end hair salon, and i have NOT ONCE heard anything bad about phyto.
ever.
hahaha
i've given several products to my boyfriend (no relaxers) and they ALWAYS make his hair WAY better. (he has curly thin hair, but a LOT of it)


----------



## kimberlane (Sep 26, 2008)

where do you get dr. miracles? I've never heard of it and need a perm.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimberlane* 

 
_where do you get dr. miracles? I've never heard of it and need a perm._

 
In almost any beauty suppy store. It's also in Walmart, Walgreens, and CVS.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 26, 2008)

Thank the lawd for this thread.

My hair is breaking off something awful. I used to have really healthy, medium length hair, then I wanted to be bold, so I chopped it all off. That wasn't the problem. I couldn't deal with that "awkward stage" after I decided to grow it out. I was going natural and it just looked so weird on me. I started putting a texturizer in my hair. The first few times it was great. My hair was still relatively short, so it gave it this nice pretty curl. Now it's going through another stage, particularly because IT WON'T GROW! My hair is so brittle


----------



## kimberlane (Sep 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_In almost any beauty suppy store. It's also in Walmart, Walgreens, and CVS._

 
Thanks


----------



## l1onqueen (Sep 28, 2008)

Mizani is awesome! You do have to really work it through though.  If I can't get that, then I use the Phyto.


----------



## sillybilly993 (Aug 2, 2011)

I have been using Optimum relaxers for a while, but for the last two years I have gone natural because I wanted to give my hair a breather from all the chemicals in relaxers. Now I want to go back to relaxers but swore I would only use high end quality products, so thanks to you guys I think I'm going to try Phyto and hope for thr best. I wish you all success and beautiful hair.


----------



## askme (Dec 15, 2011)

I don't recommend this type of straightening treatment, they use harmful chemicals that can severely damage the hair, that's why I prefer the flat iron which is safer and cause less damage, I use a good one, it's the Karmin G3 Salon Pro that has tourmaline ceramic plates which leaves the hair soft, shiny, healthy and very straight.
Hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## sillybilly993 (Jan 2, 2012)

I did try the Phyto but only left it on less time than recommended, and while it has made my hair silkier and straighter it wasn't as silky and straight as normal relaxers.However I was pleased with the structure of my hair as it was close to its natural self in that it was still curly when wet, but if I was to do it again I would leave it on maximum time allowed.

  	I will not be relaxing my hair in a hurry. What helped my hair retain strength is going to the hairdresser every week for a month for treatment, this reduced breakage and fall outs. I will probably wait a year to allow my hair to recover and then maybe try Phyto again or wait for the new Optimum Advanced Keratin Whipped Creme Relaxer System. Or I might try heat training my hair instead of relaxers all together. Whatever you guys do just make sure you are conditioning and going for treatments,  relaxer or no relaxer as long as you guys are spending time and attention on it using the right natural products to suit your hair type you'll succeed. Good luck all and thank yo for this thread I learnt a lot.


----------



## Besthairrelaxer (Jan 25, 2012)

Phyto is good and gentle when compared to many other relaxer. Other good ones are Mizani and affirm . But, before choosing a relaxer you need to identify your curl type and hair type.
  	It is mandatory to do a strand test before applying any relaxer.
  	Here are some basic steps to identify the best hair relaxer for your hair.
http://besthairrelaxer.hubpages.com/hub/Identifying-the-best-hair-relaxer-for-your-hair


----------



## askme (Feb 3, 2012)

I don't recommend this type of straightening method, it uses harmful chemicals that can severely damage the hair, that's why I prefer the flat iron which is safer and cause less damage, I use a good one, it's the Karmin G3 Salon Pro that has tourmaline ceramic plates which leaves the hair soft, shiny, healthy and very straight.
Good luck.


----------



## ms2spectacular (Jun 26, 2012)

i've used Organic Root Stimulator, Dr. Miracles, Cream of Nature Sunflower oil blend, and Phyto. Loved all of them, Phyto definitely left my hair soft and hydrated, but a tad curly. nothing a straightener couldnt fix. Cream of Nature left my hair OILY! at that time i was getting a weave so it didnt really matter, but definitely not what youre looking for if you hate oily feeling hair. ORS and Dr. Miracles are my favorites, i dunno if i can choose which one i like over the other. Both leave hair hydrated and straight. Phyto was given to me, and i think it was a curly perm, they have a straight one, so go for that if you've got $60. Good luck!


----------



## barbara12 (Jul 23, 2013)

My hair has been breaking off, since the first day i started using a relaxer. I first started with revlon, then soft and beutiful botanical, the t tree, all dont seem to work well, they live my hair dry and burnt scalp. Maybe its due to a bad hair regime i now wanna use ors i heard of it from a friend, i need help with an advice asap plz, my hair makes me cry just by looking at them dont know what to do


----------

